# Questions about the local IBEW interview score



## Forest (Mar 30, 2018)

Wassup man . I'm in local 569 and the value of the score you get from the interview depends on how everyone else in the pool of applicants scored. sometimes people get in with high 80's in some locals and then in other locals 95 is the minimum. after I received my interview score( I got a 91%) it was about 4-6 months until I was in class and working. Hope this helps ....sounds like you will be okay keep living your life try not to stress over how long they are taking to get back to you, because it will drive you nuts lol 

peace 


Forest Davis
IBEW 569


----------

